# Best place to buy Eucalan?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I just bought my first wool diapers (WIOs from BBH) and I need to wash them first so I guess I need to get some wool wash. It looks like from other posts that Eucalan is the best. Can you buy this in a store or do you have to order it online? Where's the best place to get it? TIA


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

look up yarn or knitting stores in you phone book and call around otherwise most wahms who sell wool covers also sell eucalan


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

When I buy more I'll either get it at the yarn shop or kelly's closet (lavendar) since shipping is free from there.... http://www.kellyscloset.com/store.htm


----------

